# Correcting a Major flaw in One-Pass



## marcmandy (Mar 3, 2015)

I am a baseball fan in NYC and we have 2 teams that I follow: The Yankees and The Mets. Of necessity, I time-shift my games. They are carried on 2 cable outlets (YES and SNY) and 1 broadcast channel (WPIX-11). With Season Pass last year I was able to set up for 2 different channels, so I got most of the games. It wasn't perfect but it did the job. However, NOW, with One-Pass, my choices for channel selection are as follows: 11 WPIX, or 26 SNY, or 53 YES, or 306 MLBN, or 320 SNY, or 321 YES, or 1212 WPIX or **ALL**. This means that I can either select only 1 channel, which would be like splitting the baby in half, or EVERY SINGLE GAME broadcast in NYC that is labelled "MLB Baseball" which will effectively fill up my hard drive in less than a week! What I, AND I suspect many of your subscribers in multi-team markets, would like is the ability to say that I would like to record WPIX 11 (which is the over-the-air outlet) and 26 SNY and 53 YES. I only need to record one of each of those even though they each have 2 listings (theoretically 1 for standard and 1 for HD). I don't want to automatically record EVERY ESPN, MLB Network and FOX game. I have a big box, but there's no way I can handle that without spending a lot of time erasing games. I am looking for the ability to include only specific channels and exclude others. As it stands now, One-Pass is absolutely useless to me and I will be forced to manually set up for about 280 games over the course of the season.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Wishlist?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

OnePass is a nightmare for sports programming.

The other option, besides setting up a manual recording for the games you can't record with a OnePass restricted to one channel, is to set a OnePass for all channels, then tediously go through the To Do List and cancel all the unwanted games on the channels you don't want.

Congratulations, TiVo -- you've changed the possible purchase of a Roamio from something I was looking forward to, to something I'll do while holding my nose. Assuming I buy a new TiVo at all.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> OnePass is a nightmare for sports programming.
> 
> The other option, besides setting up a manual recording for the games you can't record with a OnePass restricted to one channel, is to set a OnePass for all channels, then tediously go through the To Do List and cancel all the unwanted games on the channels you don't want.
> 
> Congratulations, TiVo -- you've changed the possible purchase of a Roamio from something I was looking forward to, to something I'll do while holding my nose. Assuming I buy a new TiVo at all.


Just wondering, how exactly is it a nightmare? I've created Wishlists for all my favorite sports teams and they work perfectly. It's pretty simple.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

sangs said:


> Just wondering, how exactly is it a nightmare? I've created Wishlists for all my favorite sports teams and they work perfectly. It's pretty simple.


How you get wishlists to pick up the current games only, and not all the other shows?


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> How you get wishlists to pick up the current games only, and not all the other shows?


Depending on the sport, under category I choose "Sports Event" instead of the actual sport name, if I don't want it to record anything other than the live games.

For instance, my Detroit Red Wings Wishlist is Red Wings--Sports Event. It only records the actual live game.


----------

